# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A ju pelqen flamuri shtetëror i Republikës së Kosovës

## besart

Ju lutemi jepni mendimin tuaj për flamurin shtetëror te Kosovës.

----------


## Fittox

*Me pelqen shumë... 
Edhe pse ne zemer kam flamurin kombetar.*

----------


## strongman

Edhe mua me pelqen si flamur shtetror. Ndersa flamuri kombetar nuk do te largohet kurr nga shpirti, mendja dhe zemra jone.

----------


## besart

Besoj dhe jam shumë i bindur se flamuri kombëtar shqiptar, kurrë nuk do te mund të zëvendësohet me ndonjë flamur tjetër. Mirëpo politika deshti dhe Kosova duhet te ketë një flamur tjetër shtetëror. 

Te them te drejten mua me pelqen flamuri i shtetit të Kosovës. (Shyqyr zotit qe nuk na kanë bërë dhe neve ashtu si Maqedonisë rreth përcaktimit te flamurit).

----------


## RaPSouL

Te flas te drejten me pelqen vetem pak dhe ate shume pak, me pelqen pak pasi ka harten e Kosoves ne mes dhe per asgje tjeter!

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

esht kot fare nuk me pelqen hic!

----------


## Marijuana85

do thoja si RapSoul ...
diqka spo muj ... te patken ti kishin ruajt ngjyrat , por nejse,ashtu eshte vendos .......  :i ngrysur:  gutted

----------


## RaPSouL

> do thoja si RapSoul ...
> diqka spo muj ... te patken ti kishin ruajt ngjyrat , por nejse,ashtu eshte vendos .......  gutted


Eshte e keqja kur dikush tjeter te cakton simbolin tend kombetar, mirepo e mira eshte se pasi disa vjetesh mund te ndodh ndonje reform dhe flamuri ndryshohet, mos edhe bashkohet me ate te Shqiperise, pasi papritmas vendose dhe arrihet mareveshja e bashkimit te dy trojeve shqiptare  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

do ishte me i bukur te ishte pjesa blu te te ishte e Kuqe     :shkelje syri: 
Njese nuk ka rendesi kjo rendesi ka pavarsia.

----------


## Marijuana85

> Eshte e keqja kur dikush tjeter te cakton simbolin tend kombetar, mirepo e mira eshte se pasi disa vjetesh mund te ndodh ndonje reform dhe flamuri ndryshohet, mos edhe bashkohet me ate te Shqiperise, pasi papritmas vendose dhe arrihet mareveshja e bashkimit te dy trojeve shqiptare


gjdo gje ne kohen e duhur  :buzeqeshje: 
por ka edhe te vjen inati se te tjert po i cakton simbolat per ty !! sikur mos t'ishe ne gjendje !

----------


## sam1r

*Jo nuk me pelqen edhe aq...por pasi e perbuzem flamurin e te ndjerit Rugova, tash ben edhe ky...
thot pleqt kur nuk ka shi ben edhe bresher...*

----------


## xfiles

nuk me pelqen aspak, edhe pse duhet pranuar dhe respektuar si flamuri i Kosoves, por perseri nuk me pelqen.

----------


## land

Nuk me pelqen,por rendesi ka pavarsia.
do me pelqente shqiponja me dy koka me nje shenje te vogel ndryshe,sa per tu dalluar nga flamuri i shtetit shqiptar.
megjithate flamuri i mbare shqiptareve eshte shkaba dy krereshe,kjo padiskutim.

----------


## Linda5

edhe mua nuk me pelqen fare se kuptoj ceshte ky flamur kshtu.ku jane kosovaret jo me kuptimin e keq te fjales qe u mburrnin me flamurin e shqiperis qe kjo nuk ngjan ndopak me flamurin shqiptar

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Me pelqen shume.Ju si mendoni te ishte i njejte me ate te Shqiperise?Pa lidhje sepse nje shtet duhet te kete himnin dhe flamurin e vet.Po te ishte Kosova 1 me Shqiperine atehere po jemi ne rregull po nuk jane.Kane qene po, po nuk jane me...

----------


## Jack Watson

Eshte shume kot, shume i shemtuar, dhe pikerisht per kete fakt me *pelqen shume*.  :ngerdheshje: 

Sepse sa me i shpifur e i shemtuar te jete, aq me shume shqiptaret e Kosoves do ta duan dhe nuk do ta harrojne flamurin kuqezi. Shqiptaret kane nje flamur, dhe ai eshte flamuri kombetar me shqiponjen dykrenore ne mes.


P.S. Mgjth e respektoj si flamur, sepse eshte i nje territori shqiptar.

----------


## artful dodger

> Eshte shume kot, shume i shemtuar, dhe pikerisht per kete fakt me *pelqen shume*. 
> 
> Sepse sa me i shpifur e i shemtuar te jete, aq me shume shqiptaret e Kosoves do ta duan dhe nuk do ta harrojne flamurin kuqezi. Shqiptaret kane nje flamur, dhe ai eshte flamuri kombetar me shqiponjen dykrenore ne mes.
> 
> 
> P.S. Mgjth e respektoj si flamur, sepse eshte i nje territori shqiptar.


kete desha te them edhe vete, por ne fjale te tjera. fakti se flamuri i Kosoves eshte nje anekdode dmth se ne ndergjegjen e popullit ai nuk mundet te zevendesoj, as te krahasohet, me flamurin kombetar. Instrumentalisht pastaj, mendoj se eshte i favorshem sepse paraqitet si nje projekt evropian. Nuk jam i sigurte per nderlikimet qe ideja se 'Kosova eshte nje krijim evropian', sjell, kto ndoshta jane edhe negative ne ndergjegjen dhe identitetin e kombit, qe ka mesuar se 'liria i ka rrenjet ne gjak', por nga ana tjeter kjo imponon edhe nje fare imperative morale tek evropianet. kshtu mendoj.

----------


## gjergji1985

do te desha te kuptoja sa % e kosovareve duan bashkimin me shqiprine

----------


## Black_Mamba

Nuk eshte duke me pelqy aspak....................

----------


## offspring

tamam si flamuri i bosnjes pfffffff
ka lezet flamuri kuq e zi :buzeqeshje:

----------

